# $$ how much is too much! $$



## wahoo2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gentlemen: I have just recently left a Contractor in the Midwest,and went on my own. Confronting customers with the bill is always a negative part of the day.
Any info on Service charge rates,.hourly rate.,freon prices,parts mark up would be appreciated. 
All so those working for the "Big Contractors".,how are they paying? Hourly,. by the job., commissions.,monthly?
Thanks


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Give the customer the price before you do the work and get approval before you do the work. You have to determine your pricing, not us. It doesn't matter what everyone is charging.


----------



## Andy (Jul 8, 2011)

linebacker said:


> Give the customer the price before you do the work and get approval before you do the work. You have to determine your pricing, not us. It doesn't matter what everyone is charging.


yes. *you* have to set the price.


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

I regret having to say it, but you really should have researched the answers to those questions *before *you went into business, as well as some more questions. :sad:


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

hes not going into a business he is a customer trying to find out what the mark up is.


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

refermadness said:


> hes not going into a business he is a customer trying to find out what the mark up is.


:laughing:


----------



## wahoo2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I had hoped I had found a site of professional.,however it seems once again,Ive found a site with arrogant,rookies! Injoy your ridicule,but you,ll learn nothing.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

wahoo2 said:


> I had hoped I had found a site of professional.,however it seems once again,Ive found a site with arrogant,rookies! Injoy your ridicule,but you,ll learn nothing.


 Wahoo,
I guess after being in business for 46 years and having a staff of over 30 coworkers and running 25 trucks, I should expect to be called a rookie. We responded to you, trying to be helpful. When you decide you don't know it all, come back to us. I'm still learning.


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

yea thats right, yea, collecting money is the best part of the day for me happy costumers always pay with a smile.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Can't know how much to charge unless you know what your operating cost are.

Figure out what your operating cost are, and then how m any chargeable/billable hours the techs average a week. Then you can figure out how much you need to charge an hour.


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

wahoo2 said:


> Gentlemen: I have just recently left a Contractor in the Midwest,and went on my own. Confronting customers with the bill is always a negative part of the day.
> Any info on Service charge rates,.hourly rate.,freon prices,parts mark up would be appreciated.
> All so those working for the "Big Contractors".,how are they paying? Hourly,. by the job., commissions.,monthly?
> Thanks


 How did the co. you worked for do it?
You won't make it, go back to working for someone.:thumbsup:


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

The one person that every successfull company should hire would be a CPA .This hire should have experience with the HVAC indudtry.This hire should happen before you put your sign up on your shop.
If you don't know what it will cost you to wake up in the morning,you will fail.


----------



## spinfisher (Nov 29, 2010)

Good Luck! Alot of friends I've known have struck out when trying to start a new business, I live in Ca. and the regulations usually kill small business.


----------



## ImmaWard (Aug 24, 2011)

Usually when someone strikes out on their own, they've spent enough time working for someone else that they've learned all the ropes. One of the first and easiest ropes to learn is what rates the company charges. With time, you can figure out what the materials costs and what your pay is and what is left over to pay the owners and other staff. If you don't know what to charge, then maybe you should spend more time working for someone else and learning the ropes.


----------



## devis (Aug 25, 2011)

This unit makes bathroom and shower to be fun this is the most efficient water heater and the most economical.


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

:w00t: yep, good post!


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

This makes perfect sense because we all know it costs everyone exactly the same amont to wake up each day.


----------

